# Quad Throttle body on SR20DET BB ?



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

How hard and what sould i use ,except the throttle body , from a SR20DET GTI-R souhld i use to put it on my SR20DET BB.


Thanks ??


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

2 bolts or studs don't line up and the port's are differen't to. Not worth the hassell and cost.


----------

